
"I'm Getting Arrested" App created for OWS protestors. - libraryatnight
http://rt.com/news/arrested-android-application-anden-837/
======
VladRussian
does it have "dead(arrested) man switch" mode? ie. the message is sent if user
didn't checked in into the app for longer than, say, an hour or two (the app
may buzz-remind something like 15/5 min before the time is up and also to
start preserving (and/or posting it to some website) the retro-recording of
the last hour as the others suggested). Otherwise, one may just not have the
chance to tap the app if things get rough and fast.

------
samstave
its like the Sukey app - for OWS

<http://Sukey.org> was made by Bernie Gaus to help the london protesters not
get funneled into arrests...

------
heyrhett
I can run android apps on iphones now?

------
bartonfink
I wonder whether you could do more with something like this, a la
sousveillance?

~~~
cryptoz
Yes. When the button is tapped, it should start recording audio and streaming
it to a public (or private) web location. Maybe video too. Make sure that if
the cops arrest a group and take all their cameras, audio and video are not
lost.

This needs to be made (maybe I'll start this weekend).

~~~
icandoitbetter
If you're going to do this, add the ability to retro-record (i.e. when you
press the record button, the recording starts from 30 seconds in the past -
meaning that you'd have to record continuously and have the 30 seconds on a
cache at any given time).

~~~
esrauch
Your battery would die in 1-2 hours if you were recording 24/7.

